# Very nice Hymer S700 for sale, but not for me



## JustRadio

Just back from Germany where I went to see a very nice S700. Fully loaded with genny, air, steadies, air ride suspension, solar panels, sat dish, sog, duomatic, webasto, driver door, electric step, bike rack, roof-rack, special skylight, new tyres, stainless wheel trims, big tank, diff lock etc. etc. Only 80k Kms on the clock, one owner garaged from new.

Why didn't I snap it up? No forward bed. I think for my use I might want an occasional fellow camper that I wasn't sleeping with and being a bar version it only had the aft bed and a kiddies bed. Also I think when I come to sell that the forward bunk would increase the market considerably. I was SOOOOO disappointed but I think it was a good decision for all that for me.

I'd like to thank Keith, "KandS", for his valuable help on the telephone in finding Hambleton and Deepcars number for me and for all his advice, retro fit bed £2500 was just too much.

A note on buying in Germany. What I hadn't appreciated was that the insurance they provide you with to get to the port of embarkation is 3rd party road traffic, not fire, not theft, and not damage to own vehicle. Also, as one of the advisor pages I linked to pointed out, that also leaves you uninsured on the ferry. I think it's not just personal loss either, one has to consider, however unlikely, that if your vehicle damaged other vehicles, fire for example, (to say nothing of the ferry), one could easily find oneself cleaned out.


----------



## JustRadio

Now sold.....but not to me.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Neverrenemberit

Hard luck about the Hymer, best not to buy if you think you might live to regret it - but didn't you check the bed situation out before you travelled to look at it?

The nature of the German export insurance has been discussed on this forum many times and I though that everyone was aware that the cover was third party only. You say it excludes fire & theft and worry about causing damage to other vehicles/property. This is what third party cover means - ie: you are insured against claims for damage caused by you to third parties (anyone other than yourself) and their property. In all cases I have experienced this would include damage caused by a fire emanating from your vehicle causing damage to surrounding property (but excluding the damage to your vehicle). As for cover when on board a ferry, I believe that some UK policies will cover you from the moment you board the ferry, others not until you disembark. It may possibly make a difference which flag that the ferry sails under (UK or foreign) as to whether cover applies. I do know that specific insurance is available to cover maritime risks if you want it, at what cost I wouldn't like to speculate.


----------



## JustRadio

The forward bunk bed is pretty standard, OK not universal, but when I've found it missing before the ad usually says so. In this case the photo was confusing, it appeared to show a bunk bed with a blue matress in it, however on arrival it was just a shadow the camera saw. Dealer was embarrassed it wasn't in the ad.

Anyway he had another enquiry, I wasn't sure if real or as an encouaragement to me, but obviously it was real and is sold. I can wait.

As for the insurance I'm aware of the 3rd party risk, it was the 100% risk on the ferry that gave me cause for concern. I'd take the risk on the camper, the risk on the ferry might just be beyond my means!


----------

